# fecal testing vet in ca?



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i was wondering if anyone knows of a vet that does fecal testing for an inexpensive price in the northern ca area? i have four tanks to test and at $18 per tank every three to four weeks ( dr frye) plus shipping, that is a bit much!

thanks
jamie


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

ladyfaile15 said:


> i was wondering if anyone knows of a vet that does fecal testing for an inexpensive price in the northern ca area? i have four tanks to test and at $18 per tank every three to four weeks ( dr frye) plus shipping, that is a bit much!
> 
> thanks
> jamie


Jamie,

Below is a link to the Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veterinarians(ARAV). On the site there is a search feature where you can search for vets based on state.

ARAV


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Why do you test every 3 to 4 weeks? Are these quarantine tanks?

I have a vet in San Rafael who does my tests. They are $16 a piece.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i guess you have to have them tested several times over the course of a month or two to make sure they dont have parasites because they can "shed" at different times and if you only test once it doesnt mean they are clean.. they are not in quarentine, they are frogs ive had, some for a few months, some for a year or so but i am making all new tanks for them and would like to check them out before i go and put them in their new homes. i have mainly one pair i am concerned about, but im not too good at keeping stuff seperate, and i dont wash my hands between tanks so it is possible that they could have contaminated my other frogs if they have something... and i just want to be on the safe side!


jamie


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

If you did proper quarantine procedures as they came in you should be fine. I did a 6 week quarantine with 3 fecals each a couple weeks apart. Once or twice a year should sufficient after that.


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i didnt, that is the problem. all of my frogs have gone directly into their permemant homes as soon as i got them, so now i have to do the fecals..

thanks

jamie


----------

